# basement floor insulation



## tls1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi all,

Currently we have a basement that is all cement. Cement floors and walls. No insulation at all. I am looking to insulate and raise the floor.

I have seen that they sell these 2' x 2' squares for about $7 each. There are 2 models. One has a dimpled water barrier below a square of plywood (dricore,com is a web site). The other has a sheet of styrofoam under the square of plywood.

Too bad they don't make a combined product: water barrier, then styrofoam, then plywood. 

What's the best product to put down to protect from water, allow it to breath, insulate, and strong and inexpensive... does it exist?:thumbup:

Thanks!
Terry


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Platon from Menards. It's a plastic roll with dimples that you put your subfloor, OSB, over then carpet or wood. That is the cheapest way to do what you are seeking.


----------



## tls1 (Aug 8, 2012)

What about insulation?

maybe a sheet of styrofoam between the dimples and the board?

Thanks!
Terry


----------



## JackBoxer (Feb 12, 2013)

I did this very method and purchased from Menards too. I purchased 2 rolls for a 22 by 16 feet room. I followed the directions and taped the seams with tuck tape. Then put 4x8 sheets of OSB down followed by tapcons through the wood and into the cement. 

No need for the insulation, the Platon raises it off the cold cement floor. The OSB is then ready for carpet, etc...

I live in Michigan.


----------



## tls1 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm a little east of you in Montreal.... It can get quite cold here... When I use a laser thermometer the floor cement reads about 50F. 

I was not planning on wall to wall carpet. Probably floating floor. What was your price per square foot for the products?

The dricore stuff which has the dimples and strand board is $1.75 per sq ft. Its a floating floor... Tongue and groove stuff. No tapcons.

Cheers!
Terry


----------



## JackBoxer (Feb 12, 2013)

Let me think.

The rolls of Platon were around $50-55 each. I believe they were 60 feet long by 4 1/2 feet wide. I needed 2 rolls. 

The 3/4" OSB 4x8 panels were $8 each and I needed 7. 

Tapcons were around $25 total and I also put down landscape fabric $10 between the Platon and the concrete. This eliminates any clapping of the plastic against the concrete.

I probably wouldn't had that problem any way because I used the tapcons. 

It was probably under a $1 per square foot. :thumbup:


----------



## mani1147 (Feb 15, 2013)

tls1 said:


> I'm a little east of you in Montreal.... It can get quite cold here... When I use a laser thermometer the floor cement reads about 50F.
> 
> I was not planning on wall to wall carpet. Probably floating floor. What was your price per square foot for the products?
> 
> ...


We used the tongue and groove stuff with dimples , 2'x2' sections then covered with 8mm click flooring in our basement here in NB, its great, we love it.


----------



## tls1 (Aug 8, 2012)

using home depot web site...

the dimple stuff comes in rolls of 50' x 3.5' for $118. That makes 67 cents a square foot.

3/4" thick 4 x 8 oriented strand board tongue and groove is $20.68 per sheet. Thats 65 cents per sq. ft.

total = $1.32 per sq. ft. 
plus some tapicons...

We have about 700 sq ft. thats about a $300 difference.

Hey Mani, why did you choose dimples of styrofoam?

cheers!
Terry


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok Menards pricing for 700sqft
$50 for 175sqft for Platon - 700/175 = 4 x 50 = $200
$16 for 4'x8' OSB - 700/32 = 22 x $16 = $352
Total = $552
$5.69 for 4sqft for dricore (dimple stuff) = 175 x 5.69 = $995.75
Total = 995.75

Either method will work and both have pros and cons
Dricore
Pros - can replace smaller area if something happens, once laid no additional VB needed,
Cons - More expensive per Sqft, more shifting of subfloor, can't make flatness (level) adjustments on top

Platoon
Pros - cheaper, can make flatness adjustments, 
Cons - requires more space, if must small area requires more work.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"I'm a little east of you in Montreal.... It can get quite cold here... When I use a laser thermometer the floor cement reads about 50F." ------------------- Is that with/without any room heat warming the slab? Once you cover it, the temps change... You'd be good to 49%RH at 70*F room heat. I'd add a layer of XPS after a dimpled product to keep the sub-flooring warmer and raise the dew point so you won't have condensation there. Otherwise without insulation, the flooring could get condensation at spring or summer from outside air when slab is lagging 3-6 weeks behind ambient temps; pp. 4; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0309-renovating-your-basment

Gary


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

So the Platon from Menards and the DMX 1-Step underlay that homedepot sells is pretty much the same for half the price.. 

What is the approx thickness of of the platon?


----------

